# Sub-9 Gravel Grovel



## tjuillerat (Nov 9, 2012)

The 4th Annual Sub-9 Gravel Grovel is just two weeks away!

The Gravel Grovel is the bookend event to the popular Sub-9 Death March (www.sub9deathmarch.com) and we are sure that this year's event is going to be the best one yet! We've recently moved to a whole new venue allowing for more parking, ample camping opportunities and much more. The event begins/ends at the Midwest Trail Ride Horseman's Camp on the western edge of the Hoosier National Forest. 

Who will win the coveted custom Brown County stone awards.... will it be a mountain biker? a cyclocrosser or roadie?! You'll have to experience it to find out!

Event Website: Gravel Grovel
Event Registration: https://www.bikereg.com/Net/16840

*Gravel Grovel Race*
62 Miles (100 km) ~ (all mileages are approx)

~ Open Men
~ Open Men Masters (40+)
~ Open Women
~ Single Speed/Fixed
~ Tandum

$60 - General Registration begins September 26
$75 - Onsite Registration

*Gravel Grovel Fun Ride*
25 Miles (all mileages are approx)
~ This is a casual, fun ride to help burn off that extra plate of Thanksgiving fixin's.

$20 Junior Registration (online or onsite)
$40 Online General Registration - now until November 21
$50 - Onsite Registration











Registration for the 4th annual event closes at NOON on Wednesday, November 21 and includes free, primitive on-site tent camping, changing rooms and hot showers (weather permitting), SAG support, entry into random sponsor raffle, FREE commemorative t-shirt and more. Participants will also enjoy a warm, catered meal from Indianapolis-area Cajun Creole favorite, Yats, for after the ride!

Additional camping opportunities are available including RV hookups, rustic bunkhouses and heated cabins for both Friday and Saturday night. Camping is open to participants, volunteers, families and spectators! 

The Gravel Grovel offers a 62 mile race through Indiana's Hoosier National Forest as well as a shortened 25 mile fun ride!










Thank you in advance to all of this year's sponsors including (but not limited too):
~ SRAM
~ Hammer Nutrition
~ Zioc Clothing
~ Leland Technologies
~ Eden Outfitters
~ Nebo Ridge Bicycles (Carmel, IN)
~ Salt Creek Cycles (Bloomington, IN)
~ Two Pedals Photography
~ Story Inn Bed & Breakfast


----------



## adelaarvaren (Oct 30, 2004)

This looks so freakin' awesome! Wish I could come...


----------



## tjuillerat (Nov 9, 2012)

adelaarvaren said:


> This looks so freakin' awesome! Wish I could come...


Spread the word.. it's a great event! Always the Saturday after Thanksgiving. And if this sounds like a good time - definitely check out the Sub-9 Death March!

www.sub9deathmarch.com

Cheers!


----------

